# First qualifying score



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy and I trialed in Preferred Novice today since he was not quite ready for Open when I entered. Great experience for him and I. Was very very happy with his performance. He showed me he has matured a lot in 6mo. 
1st place in Preferred Novice 191.5 
Trial in 2 weeks for Open.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations! Ozzy looks super handsome with all that bling on his collar!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you sebrench. His black coat makes them stand out that’s for sure.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Congratulations! What a good boy, I'm so pleased for you, well done both of you. :-D


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you Dunkirk.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

That is so awesome!!! Big Congrats!!!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

That's mad awesome! Congrats Ozzy! Glad to hear yall are doing so well


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you cometdog and chuck. It quite a fun ride with my boy. Love him to pieces


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations! Love the "matching" outfits.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Congrats! You two look amazingly happy!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you aly, outfits not planned but looked good lol thank u jchrest as well. I was and still am very happy


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Congrats!!! Good times!!!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you readabout


----------

